
Would you give up having children to save the planet? Meet the couples who did - mkempe
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jun/20/give-up-having-children-couples-save-planet-climate-crisis
======
gaspoweredcat
to save the planet? no, i dont have them to spare myself the cost,
restrictions on life and other annoyances children bring

